# Cycle Swap 2020-Rock Hill, SC-Nov 7



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2020)

Rock Hill, SC is having a Cycle Swap at their infamous Giordana Velodrome on Nov. 7, 2020 and your all invited! This is an outdoor event in the actual Velodrome. All bike styles and years are welcome. The swapmeet/show is from 10am to 2pm. Come on out with your favorite bike(s), junk to sell and money to burn! Free to get in! Weather could be a problem and if it is, there is a plan B. Hope everyone can make it out! 
Rock hill is suggesting to follow the cdc guidelines in regards to the Corona thing.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 24, 2020)

I'll be there! If you can't make the Get-A-Grip Swap Meet in Cleveland TN, this will satisfy your vintage bike jones and you can ride your vintage bikes on a banked Velodrome! An experience not to be missed, let me tell you!


----------



## Ritcheyfan (Oct 31, 2020)

where is this in Rock Hill? Might ride from Columbia to see what it is.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ritcheyfan said:


> where is this in Rock Hill? Might ride from Columbia to see what it is.



1000 Riverwalk Parkway, just off I-77. This is the only bike swap meet that I know of that is held inside a proper high banked velodrome.


----------



## Ritcheyfan (Oct 31, 2020)

thanks might be a fun day


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 31, 2020)

Going to have to see if I can make it up there!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2020)

This will be their 2nd year having a velo-swap! All type of bikes Are welcome! Bring stuff to sell and a few bikes to show off! Last year they even had Beer! Hope you all can make it!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 1, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> 1000 Riverwalk Parkway, just off I-77. This is the only bike swap meet that I know of that is held inside a proper high banked velodrome.



3 times a year there is a veloswapmeet at San Diego velodrome! Mostly roadie and race stuff.


----------



## Cpford (Nov 3, 2020)

we are brining servile bike hope to fine new homes


----------



## Ritcheyfan (Nov 6, 2020)

the show still on tomorrow?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 6, 2020)

Same day as Get A Grip.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes! The show is happening! Sadly, same day as get a grip!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 7, 2020)

ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW YET , IF SO PUT THEM ON HERE . THANKS


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry Larry, the only pic I took was locked and loaded ready to go! Good swap, fun times!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 7, 2020)

WOW NICE , THANKS SO MUCH ,FOR THE PICTURE   FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------

